
How to Win the $1.6B Mega Millions Jackpot Without Ruining Your Life - uptown
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/10/23/upshot/mega-millions-what-do-first-if-you-win.html
======
js2
Relevant link which has provided by HN readers on other lottery-related
stories:

[https://www.reddit.com/r/AskReddit/comments/24vzgl/you_just_...](https://www.reddit.com/r/AskReddit/comments/24vzgl/you_just_won_a_656_million_dollar_lottery_what_do/chba4bf/)

